# Diaper Service



## amnda527 (Aug 6, 2006)

So I'm planning on cd my baby. My mom and a few other people said I should really look into getting a diaper service, at least in the beginning. My aunt also said that I should get the word out that I'm using a service, and maybe people would help pay for it. That would be lovely! So- my questions! What do you know about diaper services? How do I know they are legitimate, and that the diapers are clean? Have you used a diaper service before, how did it go? What are the cons?


----------



## Isaacs_mom (Jul 19, 2006)

i have for a few weeks , but never with a newborn , something I have thought of for the next one .. I am not sure how to make sure they are legit maybe check with better buisness burea(Sp??) anyhow .. are their any new mommy groups around or sites for people in your area or maybe try FYT here and see if anyone has one to reccomend ? I never had issue with the diapers from the service though .. good luck and welcome to the world of CD !! it is fun but addicting


----------



## EarthMommy80 (Feb 8, 2007)

I was just about to post the same question and for the same reasons. Do you all think that it is a waste of time/money to use one of these services? My mom, like Amanda's, made the suggestion. But who wouldn't love not having to rinse or wash those bad boys?







I am having a hard time even locating the services, any suggestions?


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

I know that there aren't very many diaper services left. I also know that washing them yourself is easy.


----------



## cheygirl (Jun 13, 2006)

I used a diaper service for the first 6 months. I was pretty happy with it. The diapers I got from them certainly always _looked_ clean, and smelled faintly of bleach (which got to me after a while). I appreciated the convenience of the service, particularly since we had shared laundry facilities, so for us it wasn't a waste of money. But when we moved into our renovated house, with a new washer/dryer, we quit the service and bought our own CD's. I have no regrets; I must say I now _enjoy_ CD'ing, whereas with the service, diaper-changing was a bit more of a perfunctory chore.

I quit the service for a couple of reasons. I found prefolds on outings to be inconvenient & bulky, so I was using disposables whenever I went out; or, in fact, whenever I felt a little lazy...







:. Now that I have my own CD's (prefolds and pockets), so we use pockets instead, when we want...(I call them 'convenience diapers'). I haven't used a disposable in weeks.

I also didn't like that the service used bleach. I think they have to, to conform to industrial standards - but you don't have to at home.

Thirdly, I wanted to save some money....though I admit that the cost difference is getting smaller now that I've discovered wool. Eeks!

I don't have any really good suggestions for locating a service....have you tried the yellow pages? The service I used has been around for almost 20 years and I heard about it through a local newspaper. Their website says that they also have a division that provides diapers to hospital and long-term care facilities - so maybe you could try asking a local hospital, or an environmental products store, if you have one in your area. Good luck!


----------



## amyjeans (Jul 27, 2004)

I've been using a service for over 4 yrs straight now. I looove it! With 3 kids, I'm lucky to get their clothes washed weekly, let alone clean, rinse and wash diapers? no thanks.
It costs me $60.00 per month for 2 kids in diapers. I use pins and vinyl covers, too. He is the only one I think in our state and is on call 24/7.


----------



## amyjeans (Jul 27, 2004)

I just googled and found these 3 in yoru area.

ALLSTAR BABY DIAPER SERVICE 216-932-0084

11610 Euclid Ave
Cleveland, OH 44106

WEST END'S BABY DIAPER SERVICE 216-281-4411

7109 Madison Ave
Cleveland, OH 44102

DIAPER EZE 330-262-8591

902 Ridgecrest Dr
Wooster, OH 44691
49.6MI from Cleveland


----------



## amyjeans (Jul 27, 2004)

My service has been doing it for over 20 yrs, and does consider the eco system when cleaning, but as the pp said- there are industry standards they need to follow.
here are some cool sites to check out:
http://www.diapernet.org/whycloth.htm
http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-diaper-service.htm

hope that helps!


----------

